# 6 Month US Tax Extension Questions



## Meepmeepy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

In the process of sorting out my spouse's US taxes this week and want to make sure doing the right thing.

We want to get a 6 month extension on filing so she can meet the residency requirements.

Which of these forms do we file? Or do we file both?
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f4868.pdf 
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f2350.pdf

Is there a way we can do this online instead of mailing out? 


I'm obviously aware we need to pay in full by April 15th but just want to make sure the correct form is being filled out is all.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Form 4868 gives you an automatic extension until October 15 (date when your tax return is due at the IRS if mailing from overseas). That's all you need to file if that's all you need.

Most online tax preparation software providers should let you e-file Form 4868. E-filing is not guaranteed to work, so if your e-filing is rejected then fall back to paper and postage. Check the "sticky" thread at the top of this forum for tax preparation software suggestions.


----------



## Meepmeepy (Sep 17, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Form 4868 gives you an automatic extension until October 15 (date when your tax return is due at the IRS if mailing from overseas). That's all you need to file if that's all you need.
> 
> Most online tax preparation software providers should let you e-file Form 4868. E-filing is not guaranteed to work, so if your e-filing is rejected then fall back to paper and postage. Check the "sticky" thread at the top of this forum for tax preparation software suggestions.


Would we be able to file form 4868 if we were claiming back UK tax via the tax treaty due to her being here for a year by October 15th? Or if we are exercising the treaty due to her being a resident here do we have to use the other one?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The other form you mentioned is only if you're requesting an extension past October 15 specifically for purposes of the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion. It's not for any other purpose, and it's not an automatic extension, meaning the IRS can reject or modify the request if it wishes.

It appears that you only need 4868, so use that, on its own.


----------

